# how do i stop my horse jumping the stable door?



## horseyladyx (3 January 2011)

i have just bought a 3 year old who as lived out most of his life with previous owners, we however have to stable him until turnout in may, but he keeps jumping over the stable door im scared he is goin to hurt himself, any suggestion what to do please


----------



## MerrySherryRider (3 January 2011)

Two choices really, if you have no turnout, shut the top door or put a grill up until he gives in.
Better option for a 3 year old, find grass livery where he can keep himself exercised and socialised.


----------



## berry (3 January 2011)

horserider said:



			Two choices really, if you have no turnout, shut the top door or put a grill up until he gives in.
Better option for a 3 year old, find grass livery where he can keep himself exercised and socialised.
		
Click to expand...

I agree!


----------



## torres (3 January 2011)

get some 4x2 wood and wait outside stable when he goes to jump out hit him as hard as you can across the head i think you will find he wont try it again sounds harsh but works good luck


----------



## AMW (3 January 2011)

Grill or anti weaving grill are your options, however, a better one would be grass livery. Must be hell for him to have lived out all his life then be stuck in a stable 24/7, think he is maybe making his feelings known


----------



## domane (3 January 2011)

I'd definitely be looking for somewhere where he can be out.  A 3yo is still such a baby and to have to stay in a stable until May will be a nightmare for him.  He needs to be running around whilst he is still growing.


----------



## PoppyRock (3 January 2011)

torres said:



			get some 4x2 wood and wait outside stable when he goes to jump out hit him as hard as you can across the head i think you will find he wont try it again sounds harsh but works good luck
		
Click to expand...

O my god I hope your not serious!!


----------



## Shipley (3 January 2011)

With the 4 x 2 make stallion bars much safer than a weave grill etc as they can get caught in the metal and its dangerous etc, wooden stallion bars will break if they manage to get legs etc caught in them stopped my horse doing it.

basically you have two bars across and drop a pin through the holders on each end and can have 1 or 2 so he can still put head out or not al all


----------



## JanetGeorge (3 January 2011)

torres said:



			get some 4x2 wood and wait outside stable when he goes to jump out hit him as hard as you can across the head i think you will find he wont try it again sounds harsh but works good luck
		
Click to expand...








This new member is either a troll - or a moron - possibly both!


----------



## Sally-FF (3 January 2011)

horseyladyx said:



			i have just bought a 3 year old who as lived out most of his life with previous owners, we however have to stable him until turnout in may, but he keeps jumping over the stable door im scared he is goin to hurt himself, any suggestion what to do please 

Click to expand...

let the poor horse out in a field - keeping him inside all day and night is cruel


----------



## EMZ (3 January 2011)

hello, he obviously is jumping out for a reason, to be honest if u try to baracade him in, or tell him off for jumping out ur only goin to end of with a neurotic stressed youngster by may, and yes although he may well stay in his stable he will haveno doubt developed another stressed related vice by then, let him be a youngster and have some fun and develop social skills with other youngsters if poss,


----------



## ISHmad (3 January 2011)

Find somewhere he can be turned out.  24/7 in is no life for any horse.


----------



## mhorses (3 January 2011)

torres said:



			get some 4x2 wood and wait outside stable when he goes to jump out hit him as hard as you can across the head i think you will find he wont try it again sounds harsh but works good luck
		
Click to expand...

the horse surely will never trust a human being again!

Use stallion or wearver grills! should keep him in

Always look on the bright side...

he will make a good jumper!


----------



## Mrs B (3 January 2011)

Think I'm with JanetGeorge on this one.

What gives it away d'you think, Janet?


----------



## eirewhisper (3 January 2011)

torres said:



			get some 4x2 wood and wait outside stable when he goes to jump out hit him as hard as you can across the head i think you will find he wont try it again sounds harsh but works good luck
		
Click to expand...

PMSL My horse's head is that hard he'd shatter the plank! 

Seriously though, I agree with turning him out. I have one that jumps out and if you shut top door or put a grill up he gets really stressed and box walks etc. It cant be nice for them.


----------



## milesjess (3 January 2011)

Ditto the advice given (apart from hitting him over the head with wood!!) Turn him out if that's were he's happy. Stabling him in will potentially lead to vices or future problems. Socialising and exercise is the best thing for a horse of his age  

If he doesn't like being stabled maybe introduce it gradually with another horse stabled nearby that he can see, lots of praise, so he associates it with a good thing.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (4 January 2011)

OP, are you serious that you have a young horse and he is to be stabled until MAY fgs? That's at least 4 months away!!!! Listen to the advice you have been given on this Forum. He needs as much turnout, in company, as possible in order to develop into a well balanced and nice natured horse. Of course he keeps jumping out. He's trying to tell you something and he's SHOUTING his misery to you. You have a duty to listen. Change yards. I wouldn't keep a flippin hamster caged without "turnout" for 4 months. And that's what the stable is to your youngster, a cage. Have some compassion for goodness sake and help him by finding him a horse-friendly yard.


----------



## Tinks81 (4 January 2011)

ok so mine did this twice - not sure how i just put weave grills up so she cant do it anymore!! agree with turning them out but also they must learn to stay in if they have to be so unless you want him out 24/7 his whole life then he needs to learn to stay in ....


----------



## Luci07 (4 January 2011)

Agreed, but going from living out as a youngster to being stabled is really hard. Also how does a 3 year old then get exercise?

How about looking at some studs who will have other babies your horse could go out for. Apart from anything else - you will be saving a lot of money by moving him onto grass livery!


----------



## SO1 (7 January 2011)

do not use a weaving grill this will not stop a determined one, my 13.2 pony jumped through the weaving grill, if I had not been standing near his stable at the time, I would not believe it possible, also with the full grill up he just went mad rearing and throwing himself against it.

has your horse got plenty to eat in his stable so he is not standing around for hours with nothing to do or eat.

if you plan to keep him in 24/7 then he will need to come out of his stable at least twice a day for some exercise and free time, otherwise it could be miserable for him.

I would suggest if you can you introduce him to stabling in a more gentle way so he comes in just for his tea and then build up the time gradually.

in end i moved yards so my pony could live out all year and his stabling at the new yard is much improved although he lives out he does have a stable and he can come in and have hay and rest for nearly a whole day without making a fuss or trying to jump out now. he does have a much bigger stable though and I built up the amount of time he spent in there bit by bit always with lots of yummy hay.


----------



## Rusty_GSY (30 November 2011)

My 6 year old jumped the door and got his back leg stuck. We stuck a weave grill up, with the middle part in so he couldn't get through, but he took it off the door by rearing up at it. He no longer rears at the door, I think he's learnt he can't get over it. 

His problem was a lack of confidence I think, too many owners in a short space of time.

We tied the grill with electric fencing wire to stop him taking it off


----------



## Tammytoo (30 November 2011)

torres said:



			get some 4x2 wood and wait outside stable when he goes to jump out hit him as hard as you can across the head i think you will find he wont try it again sounds harsh but works good luck
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious!

You simply can't take a youngster from 24/7 turnout and cage him up for 24/7 without creating serious behavioural and physical problems (as you are finding out).  It's simply cruel.   

Is there no chance you can turn him  out elsewhere until May, although if it is yard policy to have no turnout in winter I would change yards.


----------



## skydancer (30 November 2011)

Box_Of_Frogs said:



			OP, are you serious that you have a young horse and he is to be stabled until MAY fgs? That's at least 4 months away!!!! Listen to the advice you have been given on this Forum. He needs as much turnout, in company, as possible in order to develop into a well balanced and nice natured horse. Of course he keeps jumping out. He's trying to tell you something and he's SHOUTING his misery to you. You have a duty to listen. Change yards. I wouldn't keep a flippin hamster caged without "turnout" for 4 months. And that's what the stable is to your youngster, a cage. Have some compassion for goodness sake and help him by finding him a horse-friendly yard.
		
Click to expand...

Well said!!!!


----------



## Kobie (30 November 2011)

Anti weave grill.


----------



## spaniel (30 November 2011)

TURN IT OUT!!!!

Im appalled that some here feel its acceptable to barricade this horse in.  Can you imagine how this horse is feeling,  he is going to go stark raving mad.  And people wonder why there are so many horses with problems out there.....


----------



## Rueysmum (1 December 2011)

Sorry, but you cannot be serious.  Are you really going to keep a 3 year old in 24/7 until next May?  

Without wishing to sound rude, I am inclined to think you're either a troll or you need your head examining.


----------



## Tnavas (2 December 2011)

Agree with everyone except Torres! You horse needs to  be out as much as is possible - stable at night if you must but he needs to be out during the day so he can play and be a baby horse.

Stable him 24/7 and you will h ave a totally neurotic horse on your hands.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (2 December 2011)

If your horse is not able to be ridden I'd be thinking of moving to somewhere with turnout its not fair to keep it locked up 24/7.

You need to sort this asap as I know of a horse that tried to jump the stable door and got stuck, damaged his spleen amongst other things which made him go blind, not sure if he's still alive.  And that was through stupidity and not thinking (not saying you are stupid).  She'd moved yards and kept the horse in, it was the only horse in, she had another she could have kept in alongside him for company but didn't, as he was used to a busy yard he probably thought why am I stuck in here on my own ?  Beautiful horse andalusian grey, such a shame as it could have been avoided.


----------



## 4x4 (2 December 2011)

What's a troll?


----------



## hayinamanger (2 December 2011)

Zero turnout until May is a big ask for any horse, but for a 3 year old it's inhumane.  He's used to being out, he needs to be out and keeping him stabled 24/7 will damage him mentally and physically.


----------



## Tnavas (3 December 2011)

4x4 said:



			What's a troll?
		
Click to expand...

Someone who puts a thread/post up on the site that will cause a riot and provoke emotional responses! annoy people or just be generally nasty to one and all. 

It is advisable not to feed them - ie respond to their post, sometimes it is fun to bait them! generally if you ignore them they go and annoy someone else.


----------



## 4x4 (3 December 2011)

Oh thank you, when I was a kid they were little plastic creatures with long hair!


----------



## Miss L Toe (3 December 2011)

I know a woman who breeds horses, she has a stallion, I only discovered this after meeting her one day, she had to put the stallion in the arena so she could muck out, she had been on site for six months, and as the stable door had been closed, I assumed it was not in use. Horse lovers!

If I were a troll, I would say, " My stallion is very happy in his stable as long as the top stable door is closed, do you think I should muck him out now,  or wait till the muck gets to stabled door height?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 December 2011)

Kobie said:



			Anti weave grill.
		
Click to expand...

^5

 But as mentioned     do it gradually make the stable inviting  feed him in there lix-  


 Start by just putting him in during the day before you ride him while your grooming him  do this for a week and gradually lengthen the time.



 forcing him  !!!
 Doing it this quick  wont work. Trust me  .

 Had a livery here that just did that , tho horse was very very very destructive with everything inc  hard to ride.  he jumped over the door  kicked my stable off the bricks many many many times. Damage my stable  deformed the front making it bow out,  chewed through the bars etc. 

 Very few horses will take to the sudden change ( mine did took it like a trooper)  most wont tho. 
 Do it slowly or you risk damage to horse and stable and yourselves.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 December 2011)

torres said:



			get some 4x2 wood and wait outside stable when he goes to jump out hit him as hard as you can across the head i think you will find he wont try it again sounds harsh but works good luck
		
Click to expand...

OMG what planet are you from??


----------



## EAST KENT (3 December 2011)

A piece of electric tape and a mobile fencer unit will teach respect,but turn out needed too.


----------

